# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  χαριζω...

## tonis!

::  χαριζονται δυο αρσενικα ζεμπρακια ενος μηνα και κατι!!!εχουν πολυ καλα γονιδια και ειναι κατα καποιο βαθμο εξημερομενα!!θα δωθουν σε ατομο που εχει εμπειρια στο ειδος!!οποιος ενδιαφερεται pm!!θα βαλω φωτογραφια σε λιγο!!  ::   ::

----------


## Windsa

Τι...έχεις...πάθει?
Έχασες το κουμπί Space?   ::

----------


## andreas142

ενδιαφέρομαι και έχω δύο άδεια κλουβιά

----------


## tonis!

ναι!!!κατι...εχει..παθει!!αν...  πορει..καποιος...mod...να....βγα  λει...τις...τελιες..και...να...β  αλει..κενα!!ευχαριστω!! 

και..τα..πουλακια:




 ::

----------


## irene

Τρόμαξα να διαβάσω τι έγραφε...λίγο έλειψε να πιστέψω οτι ήμουν 2α δημοτικού και μάθαινα συλλαβισμό   ::  
Στο θέμα τώρα  "fullyhappy" 
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να τα πάρω εγώ..έχω λατρεία στα ζεμπρ!!!!Είχα όταν ήμουν στην Κρήτη   ::  
Εύχομαι να πάνε σε καλά χέρια!!!  ::

----------


## tonis!

Αντρεα..σου...εστειλα...pm!!  :winky:

----------


## andreas142

toni δεν μου έχει έρθει τίποτα ακόμα

----------


## lilith

αχ ειναι κουκλιά!!  ::  τι ωραία που κάθονται στο χέρι σου!

----------


## tonis!

τα μικρα τελικα δεν δωθηκαν οποιος ενδιαφερεται....pm

----------


## tonis!

το ραμφος των μικρων εχει γινει σχεδον ολο πορτοκαλι αλλα ακομα να δωθουν!!πολυ θα ηθελα να τα κρατησω γιατι ειναι αρκετα ημερα και παιχνιδιαρικα αλλα δεν εχω χωρο...! :sad:  :sad:

----------


## tonis!

μερικες σημερινες φωτογραφιες!!παιδια θα ηθελα παρα πολυ αν μπορουσατε οποιος ενδιαφερεται να μου στελνει μια φωτο αποτο κλουβι που θα φιλοξενηθουν τα μικρα!!θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχουν αρκετο χωρο(χωρις υπερβολες)!! :Party0035:

----------


## Γωγώ

μακάρι να μπορούσα να τα παρω...
ετοιμαζω κλούβα 60*60*150 ύψος
εχω ήδη ένα ζευγάρι ζεμπράκια 
δεν γνωρίζω αν μπορω να βάλω κι άλλα αρσενικά μέσα

----------


## tonis!

τα μικρα δωθηκαν!

----------

